# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Diesen Monat sollen uns die Altmitglieder wieder mal eine kleine Geschichte erzählen: Das schönste Angelerlebnis in Urlaub oder Ferien - Länge von Fischen ist egal, ob mit oder ohne Fotos spielt auch keine Rolle. *


*Der Gewinn August​*
*Shakespeare MACH3​*



Die Kombination aus edlem Design und exzellenter Verarbeitung zeichnen die Mach-3 Rollenserie aus. Die 10 Kugellager und das hochwertige Getriebe ermöglichen einen geschmeidigen Lauf und eine perfekte Schnurverlegung.

Die Größe 040 wird mit vier hochwertigen Aluminiumspulen geliefert. Diese Rollen sind perfekt für die Distanzangelei mit schweren Wagglern und Futterkörben geeignet.  

• Frontbremse
• Ausgestattet mit zwei einschraubbaren Aluminiumkurbeln & 1 Doppelkurbel
• Instant Anti Reverse
• Größe 040:

  - 1 x reguläre Aluminiumspule
  - 2 x flache Match-Aluminiumspulen
  - 1 x superflache Match-Aluminiumspule
  - Lieferung in einem luxuriösem Rollenetui

VP: 94,90€


----------



## enny75 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Petri Heil alle zusammen,

bin seit heute User auf dieser Plattform uns schon mal gespannt bei durchstöbern eurer Themen, denk mal den ein oder anderen Tipp werde ich bestimmt aufgreifen und umsetzen.

bis dahin Enny


----------



## leif88 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Petri Heil

ich war vor 2 jahren mal in Dänemark dort haben wir an einem großen See 
geangelt auf Forellen wir haben auf Grund geangelt mit powerbait
zwischen durch habe wir kleine Fische mit dem Kescher gefangen

Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich dann einen kleine fisch an den Haken gemacht und auf Grund geschmissen.Ich bin dan gegenüber zum Angelladen gegeangen und als ich wieder kam wollte ich gucken ob mein Köder noch am Haken ist .
Ich setzte den anhieb zur Sicherheit auf einmal fühlte ich was am hake kämpfen und was dann an die Wasseroberfläche kam war ein Aal der 90 cm und 1 1/2 kg schwer war 
Es war der größte Aal den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe .



Das Foto ist auch noch mit ein paar Forellen von uns


----------



## kenito (4. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Petri Heil !!!

Ich war letztes Wochenende in Dänemark im Rodekro-Fiskepark.
Wir sind morgens um 11:15 aufgebrochen wir wollten möglichst schnell aus Deutschland raus ungefähr dauerte es 2 Stunden und 30 minuten bis wir im Rodekro-Fiskepark angekommen waren.
Erst packten wir unsere sachen in unsere kleine bescheidene Hütte ein danach aber schnell zum angeln.

Wir hatten Glück das der Kassierer sich verrechnete und wir mussten nur 55 Euro bezahlen für 2 Tage mit 6 Ruten .
Wir angelten zuerst an Teich 2 wir hatten unsere Ruten mit der Grundmontage bestückt als Köder nahmen wir Powerbait.

Leider bekamen wir nicht ein Biss .
Wir angelten bis 22:30 danach grillten wir erstmal.



Am nächsten Tag waren wir um 7:15 an Teich 3 wir warfen wieder unsere Ruten aus es dauerte ein bisschichen als unsere Eltern kamen wir waren grade am auspacken da hatte mein freund mit Spinner die erste Forelle dran sie wog 4 Kilo nach langer Zeit hatte ich selber eine Forellen am Hacken als Köder nahm ich einen kleinen Gummifisch danach angelten wir kleine Rotfedern ich machte eine an meinen Hacken und nach nicht so langer Zeit hatte ich einen Hecht dran und so ging das den ganzen Tag wir fingen insgesamt 6 Hechte 3 Forellen und zur guter letzt einen  60cm Aal er wog 1Kilo


----------



## heavymetalfisher (4. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Am freitag gings übernacht an unsern see auf aal und Zander.
 Es war am abned  schönes wetter un in der nacht auch recht warm(was man vom wasser nicht sagen konnte)so gegen 11 fing mein schwimmer mit köfi dann an zu wackeln ,aber abtauchen oder laufen wollte er scheinabr nich #d so eine halbe stunde später als ich gerade vom essen holen kam un mich gerade hinsetzte bisses auf meiner grundrute als ich anhaute un reinkurbelte dachte ich schon nein schon wieder verhauen was mir dann aber entgegen kam überrascht mich schon ein wenig: ein Kaulbarsch(bei uns ein eher seltener fisch)der war aber gerade mal so groß das der hacken mit gerade noch so rein passte,diesen lies ich natürlcih sofort wieder schwimmen#h
danach holte ich dann meine posenrute mit köfi raus um diesen zu kontrolieren,dieser war aber durch die krebse am kopf schon leicht zerfressen deswegen wechselte ich ihn dann auch aus.aber es hilf nicht gefangen hab ich dann nichts mehr.auch meinen kollegen ging es nicht anderst,nur ein karpfen wurde gefangen. 

das war mein erstes nachtanglen in den ferien un ich möchte mich noch für meine zahlreichen rechtschreibfehler entschuldigen


----------



## Olly007 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Vor ca. 30 Jahren, als kleiner 7-jähriger Stups, war ich mit meinem Opa an einem Forellensee. Ganz stolz warf ich die Rute aus und platzierte damit meinen mit Brot bespickten Haken so weit in den See, wie ich werfen konnte.
Einige Zeit später bekam ich meinen ersten Biss und landete einige Sekunden später eine schöne Portionsforelle.
Mein Opa nahm sich sofort den Fisch und wollte ihn mit einem Schlag auf die Deichsel eines Bauwagens betäuben. Sofort schrie ich auf und sagte meinem Opa, dass das mein Fisch wäre und ich das selber machen wollte.
Widerwillig gab mir mein Opa den Fisch zurück und warnte mich noch ausdrücklich, dass ich mit meinen Fingern aufpassen sollte.
Zu spät – es war schon passiert – der Fisch zappelte quickfidel auf dem Rasen und mein Zeigefinger zeigte eine große aufklaffende Wunde.
Nachdem wir aus dem Krankenhaus zurück kamen, genossen wir die gefangenen Forellen. Ich musste natürlich gefüttert werden, da ich keine Kabel mehr halten konnte.
Heutzutage erinnert mich immer noch die Nabe am Zeigefinger an mein großes Erlebnis, über die unsere ganze Familie immer wieder schmunzelt.

Schöne Grüße,
Olly


----------



## Kolpak34 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Zander beim dritten Versuch

Vergangenen Oktober, es ist ein relativ warmer Abend mit leichtem Westwind und ich sitze am Pretziener Wehr. Eigentlich bin ich am Nachmittag auf Hecht gegangen, also schwere Grundangel mit großem Köfi, Stahlvorfach und 2 Drillinge. Die Shimano-Baitrunner ist auf Freilauf gestellt und ich harre der Dinge ... Plötzlich ein Biss und ab geht die Luzi! Ich warte einen Moment und - der Anschlag geht ins Leere. Schei ... Okay, Köfikontrolle, der sieht noch gut aus und wieder rein. Kaum sitze ich auf dem Angelstuhl: Heftiger Biss! Die Baitrunner schnurrt und die Angelspitze wackelt! Anhieb - nichts. Also Köfi noch mal raus, der ist nun schon etwas ramponiert, aber egal, genau wieder an DIE Stelle. Denn die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Aber diesmal öffne ich den Rollenbügel und bleibe an der Rute. Na? Genau: BISS! Der Anhieb sitzt und nach kurzem Drill kann ich einen dicken Zander landen (98 cm). Ob das der Bursche war, der zuvor meine Geduld getestet hat? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht!!


----------



## Dorschliebhaber (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Ich war am 23.12.08 mit meinem Schwiegervater in Spee an der Ostsee angeln, auf Dorsch. Nachdem wir über 4 Stunden keinen Biss hatten , es aus Eimern schüttete und eiskalt war, beschloss ich ein kleines Nickerchen zuhalten, ich war gerade über dem ein Nicken, BISS !! Ich rannte zur Angel, schlug an |bigeyes Was ist das ?? Es fühlte sich an als ob ich 10 Kilo Kraut gefangen hätte, aber ich kurbelte unaufhaltsam weiter, Kopflampe an !! An dem Tag, war sogut wie kein Wind, also lag der Köder sehr weit draußen, es war ein schwere Drill aber es hatte sich gelohnt, ich landete einen 65 cm großen und 4-5 Kilo schweren Dorch, mein größter Fisch bis Dato.Hatte sich mal wieder gelohnt die 650 km und 8 Stunden Fahrt,  in Kauf zunehmen kurz vor Weihnachten =)


----------



## Karsten60 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Mein schönstes Erlebnis war im August 2004 in Norwegen. Ich hatte einige Makrelen + Leng gefangen. Ich erzählte unserem Vermieter daß ich auch räuchere. ( Meinen hatte ich vergessen) Er baute mir einen, aus einem alten Gußofen von 1800 Hundert schieß mich tot + Gurkeneimern zusammen. Wir haben die herrlichsten Fische genossen. Bild ist anbei.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Kaschi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

war in Irland mit markrele auf hecht in einem kleinen fluß hatte nach ca. 20-30 min einen gefangen von 86cm nach dem ich den haken gelöst hatte legte ich die angel beiseite wobei der köder wieder im wasser landete ca.50cm vom ufer weg ich wiegte und maß den hecht und lies ihn wieder frei den ich musste schnell zur angel wo der nähste hecht die makrele zum fressen gern hatte. der 2 hecht hatte 91 cm dieses mal legte ich den köder nicht zurück ins wasser das währe mir doch etwas zu stressig geworden. 
Mfg Kaschi


----------



## locotus (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Mein bisher schönstes Angelerlebnis setzt sich aus drei Teilen zusammen.

  Das ganze begann am 29.04.2007. Newflyfisher, mit dem ich meistens zum Angeln geh, und ich waren an unseren Vereinsteich gefahren. Der Teich ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß, trotzdem haben wir schon mehrere große Karpfen gesichtet, von denen bisher nicht viele gefangen wurden.

  Wir also unsere Ruten fertig gemacht, eine auf Grund eine mit Pose, als Köder hing an allen Ruten Mais. Da der Teich, wie gesagt nicht sonderlich groß ist, so ca. 100 *60 m, beschlossen wir einen Rundgang zu machen um nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Nach ca. 15 min kamen wir zu unseren Angeln zurück. Die Ruten waren vielleicht noch 10 m von uns entfernt, da sah ich wie meine Pose unter Wasser verschwand. Kurzer Sprint zur Rute und den Anschlag gesetzt und dann ging der Tanz los. Es war schnell klar, dass am anderen Ende der Schnur kein kleiner Karpfen hing. Nach ca. 20 min konnte ich meinen bisher größten Karpfen von 89 cm und guten 23 Pfund landen. 

  Teil zwei der Geschichte passierte am 01.05.2007. Bei uns im Ort hatte die Feuerwehr Tag der offenen Tür. Newflyfisher und ich trafen uns dort mit unseren Familien. Die Feuerwehr liegt direkt an einem kleinen Fluss der durch unser Dorf fließt. Wir haben uns dann dort etwas umgesehen und festgestellt, dass wir dort schon ewig nicht mehr geangelt haben. Also das OK bei den Frauen eingeholt, muss ja sein, und abends zum Nachtangeln dort getroffen. Jeder hatte zwei Ruten mit Wurm draußen. Wir sitzen so da und erzählen von alten Erlebnissen hier am Fluss, gefangenen Fischen usw. Irgendwann kommen wir zu Forellen, Newflyfisher hat hier schon Bach und Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Da sag ich nur, so was fehlt mir hier noch. So gegen 21:30 Uhr meldet sich die Glocke an einer meiner Ruten, aber nur ganz leicht. Das Spiel wiederholt sich alle 10 min. Beim Dritten mal ist der Biss nicht mehr so zaghaft, kurz gewartet, ja da zieht was. Angel in die Hand Anschlag gesetzt. Ich merke sofort, da hängt kein Aal, das ist was anderes. Ohne zu sehen was es ist, hol ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser. Ich tipp noch auf einen Döbel doch Newflyfisher meinte gleich das ist eine Forelle. Und tatsächlich meine erste Bachforelle von 45 cm.

  Ihr könnt mir glauben, ich hab für die nächsten Tage das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.

  So und den letzten Teil gabs am 06.05.2007 wieder in der gleichen Besetzung. Diesmal waren wir früh morgens mit Köfi ans Wasser gefahren. Ruten raus, nach einer halben Stunde hab ich dann den Platz gewechselt. Köfi wieder ins Wasser und dann für kleine Königstiger hinter einen Baum. Als ich zurückkam sah ich erstmal nix. Hmm, wo ist meine Pose? Nach ein paar Sekunden konnte ich meine Pose knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche vor einer Krautbank stehen sehen. Rute in die Hand und gewartet aber es passierte nichts. Ich hab es dann einfach gewagt und den Anschlag gesetzt und da kam Bewegung in die Sache. Mein Gegenüber legte eine ordentliche Flucht hin und schraubte sich komplett aus dem Wasser. Danach gab der Hecht sich schnell geschlagen und Newflyfisher durfte mal wieder keschern.#6 Dann die spannende Frage hat er einen Meter oder nicht. Es waren 92 cm und knapp 10 Pfund.

Zum Schluss noch die Bilder der drei Fische. Anmerkung:Messe selbst 205 cm, darum sehen die Fische bei mir immer etwas kleiner aus.

Gruß Lars


----------



## gasshupfer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Vor einigen Jahren waren ich und meine Familie, wie immer damals in Dänemark im Urlaub. Ich war gerade mal 7 Jahre alt. Dort gab es einen größeren put-and-take-weiher, an dem wir immer zum Fischen gingen und wo ich auch meine ersten Anglererfahrungen sammelte. an einem schönen Tag, sollte ich dort meinen bis dahin längsten Fisch fangen. Mir wurde ein schöner Wurm auf Grund gelegt und ich sas, so weit ich mich erinnern kann auf meinem Stuhl neben der Angel, als plötzlich das Glöckchen, das wir an die Schnur gehängt hatten ganz gewaltig zum klingeln an fing. ich war natürlich sofort total aufgeregt, nam die Angel, und fing an den fisch zu drillen. als wir den fisch endlich in den Kescher bekamen, waren schon die angler vom halben See zusammengekommen. Zum vorschein kam ein riesiger Aal. 98cm war er lang und fast 2 kilo schwer.:vik:für mich war er damals natürlich mindestens doppelt so lang und 5 kilo schwer.


----------



## daywalker.dsl (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Mein schönstes Erlebniss
war jetzt am Wochenende. Zwei gute Bekannte und ich waren am Rhein angeln. Der eine Bekannte geht normalerweise nur auf Großwaller. Er wollte uns einmal zeigen mit was für einem Aufwand man Waller fängt. Da wurden Posen mit irgendwelchen Reißleinen und Gewichten versenkt um daran eine Schlagschnur, die direkt mit dr Hauptschnur verbunden war. Diese wurde dann mit dem Boot zurück an den Angelplatz gefahren un mit der Rute gespannt. Keine Ahnung für was man diese ganze Technik braucht. Fakt ist das der einzige der einen Waller ( 63 cm ) gefangen hat, ich war, und das auf einen Kleinen Köderfisch auf einfacher Grundmontage. Der Bekannte der im Normalfall wirklich weiß was er da macht hatte keinen Biss. Das war für mich das Beste Angelerlebniss bis jetzt.


----------



## Pikeattack94 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

*Ferienfischen auf Mallorca*

*(Meine ersten Meeresfische:vik:, mit alter ausrüstung und Brot|bigeyes)*
              01.05.09 | Von unserem( Mir&Vater) letzten Besuch auf der Insel wussten wir noch, dass sich immer viele Fische in den Häfen und unter den Schiffen getummelt hatten, deshalb machten wir uns auf den Weg zum nächstgelegenen Hafen. 
  wir platzierten wir uns am Rande der Kaimauer und werfen ein paar Scheiben Toast ins Meer, um die Fische anzulocken. 
  Schon ein paar Minuten später durchpflügen die ersten Meeräschen die Oberfläche, dabei schnappen sie sich blitzschnell die Brotflocken. Schnell ausgeworfen, ca. 70cm tief, bieten wir den Brotköder an.
  Etwa eine Viertelstunde später zeigt der Schwimmer von mir leichte Zupfbewegungen an. Ungefähr 20 Sekunden später, taucht er das erste Mal ganz unter. Ich setzt den Anhieb. Nichts... 
  Nach weiteren Fehlbissen nach dem gleichen Muster, ändern wir die Strategie. Beim nächsten Biss, lassen wir dem Fisch noch etwas mehr Zeit und setzen den Anhieb noch feiner, zur Seite hin. 
    Da, jetzt sitzt der Haken, die Rute biegt sich durch, die Bremse surrt, der Fisch nimmt bei seiner Flucht einige Meter Silch von der Rolle. Die Power lässt nach, Freude herrscht. Minuten später lande ich, die erste schöne Meeräsche von ca. 60 cm und etwa 1.5 kg. Nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Es war ein wunder schöner tag wo Kleinere Zackenbarsche, Groppen und ähnliche Grundfische mit herrlichen farben bissen. Am Ende beisst an meiner Rute sogar eine stattliche Dorade von ca. 45cm, die ich aber wie die Meeräschen, trotz ihres guten Fleisches, wieder ins Wasser zurückgibt.C&R
 Im trüben Wasser erkennen wir nach einiger Beobachtungszeit, ein paar grosse, schwarze Schatten, torpedoförmige, silbrig glänzende Fische mit dunklem Rücken sind zu erkennen. Das müssen kapitale Meeräschen sein! 
  Rasch werfen wir wieder unsere Zapfenmontage mit Brot aus, setzten diesmal aber nur etwa 20 cm tief. Wie so oft  Heute habe ich den ersten Biss und es wird sofort klar, dieser Bursche muss grösser sein als Alle anderen die wir bisher gefangen haben. 
  Der Drill ist fantastisch, er kämpft und kämpft. Immer wieder wird die Bremse beansprucht um Ihn daran zu hindern unter die boote zu kommen. Mir kommen Bedenken, wegen des feinen Vorfachs, wie lange dauert es wohl noch, bis es bei dieser Belastung reisst? 
   Doch alles geht gut, ruhig und beherzt, dirigiert Ich die Meeräsche an die Öffnung des Keschers, und der Fisch ist gelandet. Wir staunen nicht schlecht, als wir ihn in voller Grösse daliegen sehen, 80 cm lang und etwa 6 Kg schwer muss sie sein! Wir jubeln einander zu und geniessen den Augenblick eines solchen Fanges. So im viertelstunden Takt fangen wir eine Meeräsche nach der anderen, immer um die 50 cm lang.
 ( Fazit: Man braucht nicht immer überteuertes Gerät um schöne fische zu fangen:m)


----------



## mrveggie (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Meine Geschichte hat eher wenige mit dem Fischfang an sich zu tun aber ist duraus sehr unterhaltsam^^
Also letzte Woche war ich mal wieder mit ein paar kollegen los und hatten es auf die trouts abgesehen und anfangs liefs auch ganz okay doch dann ging 3 stunden nichts und wir haben alles versucht aber nicht ging mehr unter anderem haben wir mit maden angefüttert und das wollten sich die blässhühner wohl nicht entgehen lassen naja dachte ich mir und schmiss meine rute genau in die mitte doch da kam sie nie an eines der hühner hat sich die maden am haken mit der kompleten montage aus der luft geholt und ist damit abgezogen wie so eine blöde und als sie merkte das sie nicht weiter kommt war das geschrei groß^^
und wollte sich auch nicht befreien lassen erst als mir meine 2 kumpels zur hilfe kamen haben wir es geschafft sie unverletztst vom haken zu bekommen und haben sie natürlich releast.
Wer kann schon sagen das er ein 39er Blässhuhn gefangen hat und das beim flug^^


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Ersteinmal möchte ich allen Vorrednern für Ihre tollen Geschichten danken und Euch zu euren Fängen gratulieren Dickes Petri von mir ....#6

Mein bisher schönstes oder naja zu gleich kuriosestes Angelerlebnis war wohl dieses Jahr im Mai.
Ich saß an meinem Hausgewässer einem ca 10 ha großen See auf einem für Angler angelegten Holzsteg. 3 Ruten hatte ich im Wasser. Eine mit Grundmontage, eine mit Pose und mit einer Rute war ich aktiv am schleppen. Da es nicht grade Winstill war trieb meine Pose ständig bedrohlich nah ans Schilff und in Richtung der Schnur des Anglerkollegen auf dem Nebenplatz. |uhoh: Ich warf meine Spinnrute, die mit einem goldenen Forellenschlepper bestückt war, einige male aus und konnte auch den einen oder anderen Nachläufer verzeichnen. Nach einem neuerlichen Auswurf merkte ich plötzlich, dass meine Pose die Nachbarschnur fast erreicht hatte. Und ich leichtsinnig wie ich war, legte meine Spinnrute schnell auf dem Steg ab und holte meine Pose näher ran. Urplötzlich hörte ich einen kurzen Aufschrei meine Bremse. Oh Gott #t meine Spinnrute... 
Ich machte einen Satz zu selbiger doch kam leider eine zehntel Sekunde zu spät. Mene Spinnrute verabschiedete sich mit einem lauten Platschen im Wasser und auch der rasche Griff zum Kescher ließ mich die Rute nicht mehr erreichen #d
Ich konnte ihr nur noch hinterherschauen, wie sie langsam in die tiefen des See´s verschwand. Diesen unglücklichen Umstand muste ich gleich dem befreundeten Betreiber des See´s erzählen und das Gelächter der herumstehenden Leute war mir sicher |gr: Naja denk ich die Rute war eh nicht mehr die Beste und die Spitze hatte auch schon das Beste hinter sich. Doch dann sah ich Olaf und Denis mit Ihrer Spinnrute losspurten mit den Worten " Hey da ist deine Rute". Zwei gezielte Würfe später hatten sie es echt geschafft meine Rute zu überwerfen und an Land zu ziehen. Glücklich nahm ich meine Rute wieder an mich und fing an die fast komplett abgerollte Schnur wieder aufzukurbeln. Nanu denk ich |kopfkrat jetzt hab ich einen auch noch einen Hänger.... Doch nein der Fisch hing immernoch am Haken und startete eine erneute Flucht. Aber diesmal hatte er die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Nach einem fast 15 Minütigen Drill konnte ich eine wunderschöne Lachsforelle von über 5 kg und 68cm Länge landen.#6 Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis für mich UND den Fisch, denn er durfte nach dem abhaken wieder zurück in sein feuchtes Element als Belohnug dafür dass er mir meine Rute zurückgegeben hat.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Nun mal eine kleine Geschichte von meinem letzten Angelausflug an den Rhein vergangenes Wochenende. Ich fischte mit einem schönen, dicken Madenbündel und wollte damit Barben überlisten. Dies klappte auch mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. Eine kleine Barbe konnte ich erbeuten, hinzu kamen einige Fehlbisse und ein paar verlorene Fische, da sich an dem von mir befischten Abschnitt ein breiter Krautgürtel ans Ufer anlegt. Gegen 21:00Uhr bekam ich dann einen knallharten Biss, und der Fisch zog sofort etliche Meter Schnur von der Rolle, bis ich den Anhieb setzte. Zunächst dachte (und vor allem hoffte ich) es sei eine große Barbe. Wegen dem bereits erwähnten Krautgürtel war der Drill mit fast komplett geschlossener Bremse kurz und aüßerst brachial. Als der Fisch dann das erste mal an die Oberfläche kam bemerkte ich schnell, dass es sich doch nicht um die erhoffte große Barbe handelt. Zunächst dachte ich es sei ein kleiner Wels, da ich in der einsetzenden Dämmerung nur die schlängelnden Bewegungen eines doch recht breiten Fisches erkennen konnte. Als der Fisch dann endlich am Ufer ankam und ich ihn landen konnte war die Überraschung groß, dass es sich nicht um einen kleinen Wels, sondern um einen außergewöhnlich fetten Aal handelte. Der Fisch hatte über drei Pfund bei einer Länge von nicht einmal ganz 80cm. 

|stolz:

Aber ist doch irgendwie auch ganz beruhigend, dass nicht nur wir Menschen mit Gewichtsproblemen zu kämpfen haben.:q


----------



## BeatleB84 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

War das Wochenende vom 31.07.09 bis 02.08.09 an nem kleinen Put and Take Teich in Sproyz/ Sachsen. Kaum angekommen (05.15 Uhr), packte ich mein Angelgerät aus, fertigte meine Futtermischungen an und begann, die Haken zu bestücken.
Als die Köder ausgebracht waren, setzte ich mich in meinen Angelstuhl und genoss den Sonnenaufgang.
Nach etwa 30 Minuten kamen die ersten Bisse. Jedoch musste ich mich noch bis kurz nach 15.00 Uhr gedulden, bis mein erster Fisch (ein 62 Schuppenkarpfen) gelandet werden konnte.
Danach fing ich im 20 Minutentakt. Schuppis, Graser, Spiegler. Alle zwischen 55 und 70 cm. Am späten Nachmittag dann bekam ich besuch vom Onkel meiner Freundin und nem Kumpel von mir. Beide bestaunten meine Ausbeute und machten sich ans Werk, mir nachzueifern.
Leider blieb bei Ihnen und auch den anderen Anglern am Teich der Erfolg aus.
Gegen 22.00 Uhr etwa, wir saßen am Feuer und tranken den guten Gerstensaft, legte ich meine Nachtangel aus. Ich wusste, hier gibts auch große Welse drin. Ich muss dazu erwähnen, dass dieser Put and Take See seit 2002 nichtmehr abgelassen bzw. abgefischt wurde.
Nach ca. 10 Minuten, das erste Bier war halb leer, schnellte mein Bissanzeiger hoch und meine Rolle gab Schnur frei.
Ich setzte den Hieb und merkte starken Widerstand am ende meiner Schnur. Ich wusste, es muss etwas großes sein.
Nach 20 Minuten Drill (lange an diesem See) und zahlreichen Ausbrüchen des Fisches, konnte ich Ihn landen -ein 73 cm langer und 3,8 Kilo schwerer (leichter) Graskarpfen. Die Freude war groß, obwohl ich eher mit nem Wels gerechnet hatte (Tauwurmbündel als Köder). Leider war der Rest der Nacht nicht so erfolgreich.
Am nächsten morgen bestückten wir unsere Ruten neu und frühstückten gemeinsam. Als ich meinen Kaffee dann ansetzte, schnellte mein Bissanzeiger wieder hoch. Endergebnis: 63er Stör (2,7 Kilo) auf Mais. Dies war mein erster Stör und ich war begeistert. In den darauffolgenden Stunden bissen noch Bleien, Schleien und kleinere Karpfen.
Rundum muss ich sagen, dass dies ein tolles WE war, welches ich sicherlich wiederholen werde!!!


----------



## Backfire (13. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

ups ups


----------



## Backfire (13. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

nun denn...
Gott schuf diesen Planeten und sagte: "es werde Wasser".
Der Mensch stand zu Gottes Füßen und quengelte: und ich, und ich?".
"Nimm diesen Stock" erscholl des Herren donnernde Stimme.
Der kleine Mensch nahm den Stock und kniete im Angesicht des Schöpfers.
In der Zuversicht Gottes Segen empfangen zu haben, schlug sich der kleine Mann durch brennende Büsche und Salzsäulen, erklomm hohe Berge und erlangte schliesslich die warme Heimeligkeit seiner Höhle.
Er legte den Stock beiseite und fing an die große, warme, sich ihm hingebende Entität zu liebkosen.
"Du Halbaffe, das ist das Yak, steig da runter"...
Sein Weib verliess ihn ob seiner "Tierliebe".
Grok, Chef des Stammes und Sohn von Gorl beanspruchte von diesem Zeitpunkt an die Höhle, das Yak und die Frau.
Der kleine Mann begann zu zweifeln. War alles nur ein grausamer Scherz? 
Die Frau, Grok, das Yak, die Höhle, der Stock?
Hatte Gott wirklich mit ihm gesprochen?
Der Stock, mit diesem Mistding hatte alles angefangen.
Der Stock, nur der Stock war ihm geblieben.
Der Stock, der war real, er konnte ihn fühlen, ihn greifen.
Der Mann entschloss sich den Stock auf die Probe zu stellen, ob er denn zerbrechen möge.
Der kleine Mann versuchte den Stock, seine Nemesis, zu zerstören. Er wollte ihn verbrennen, vergraben, er versuchte einen Wurf um den Stock dem Flug der Raben anzupassen... sein Tun war vergebens.
Eines Tages schlug der kleine Mann den Stock auf das Wasser und ein Fisch sprang heraus.
Der Mann schlug den Stock wieder auf das Wasser und wieder sprang ein Fisch heraus.
Der Mann kniete nieder im Staub und hob die Hände gen Himmel und sprach: " oh Herr, ist das alles?"
und der Herr sagte: "ja, es ist dir gegeben ein fischer zu sein".

ach menno, ich hab nur "geschichte erzählen" gelesen.
ok, der kleine mann bin ich, und der aal hatte 64cm.


----------



## Master Hecht (14. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Mein schönstes Erlebnis war der Fang einer dicken 4kg Bachforelle in der Wapel vor ein paar Jahren, damals noch als Schwarzangler:q. Als Rute besaß ich eine richtig alte Telerute und so eine komplette Plastikrolle mit vielleicht 20m Schnur drauf und ich habe dann auf einer viel zu flachen Stelle in der Wapel mit Blinker geangelt immer nur auf und ab auf und ab bis ich dann verstanden hatte das dort am tag in 20cm tiefen wasser nichts sitzen konnte war schon eine stunde vergangen ehe ich dann in tieferes Wasser wechselte und da ging das gleich Spiel von vorne los immer auf und ab mit dem Blinker und auf einmal Bam, da zog irgendwas ziemlich großes weg, aber gegen meine megadicke schnur hatte auch die Forelle keine Chance, dann musste sie ohne Kescher mit der hand gelandet werden was mir am Ende mit einem ganzen Bein voller Brennesselstiche auch gelang... Leider habe ich keine Foto von ihr, damals noch ohne Handy unterwegs gewesen aber geschmeckt hat sie auf jeden Fall vorzüglich...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Einer meiner schönsten Angelerlebnisse war vor etwa 10Jahren.
Wir (4Leute) hatten uns einen Tag Urlaub genommen,um nach Kappeln zum Heringsangeln zu fahren.
Morgens fuhren wir um 5h aus HH los-Den ersten Stopp machten wir in Kiel-angeln raus und los...in 3h hatten wir o Heringe-also Angelsachen eingepackt,und weiter.In eckernförde angekommen,das gleiche Spiel,nur das wir es nur 1h probiert hatten-Ziel war ja auch kappeln.Als wir in Kappeln über die große Brücke fuhren,sahen wir hunderte von Anglern,die verbittert auf Ihren Eimern sitzten...Egal,dachten wir-wir probieren es trotzdem.Mühsam ergatterten wir uns Angelplätze, und bauten Angelgerät auf-Alle !!!sagten-"braucht Ihr nicht probieren,wir sitzen hier schon ewig,und keiner hat nen Hering gefangen".Egasl dachte ich,und raus mit den Patanoster.Absinken lassen,und beim ersten zupfen war meine Rute krumm.Mein Nachbar sagte"Hättest mal auf mich gehört-jetzt haste noch nen hänger...-Ich sagte nööö-ist Fisch..."Er glaubte es nicht.Es kamen aber 4 Heringe raus-er staunte.Da fingen alle Angler wieder an zu fischen.Ich hörte bei 100Heringen(in 1,5h) auf zu fischen.Alle fingen wie Sau!!Wir hatten so ein Glück gehabt,denn genau als wir in Kappeln unser Angeln begannen muß ein ´riesen Heringsschwarm angekommen sein.Gut gelaunt und mit viel Fisch fhren wir am Nachmittag wieder zurüch nach HH.



Gruß
stefan


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Waren diese Ferien im Urlaub und haben vom Boot auf Barsche und Hecht geangelt. Wir haben viele Barsche gefangen. Doch das schönste Erlebnis war als ich einen kleinen Ruck in der Rute verspürte, der jedoch wieder verblasste, kurz vorm Boot sah ich dann den Spinner. Und auf einmal 1 Barsch, und noch einer und noch einer und immermehr. Ich schätze die Menge auf 40 - 50 Barsche, alle die gleiche Größe, so zwischen 20-30 cm. Schade war nur, das dies alles nur 4 Sekunden andauerte. Alle attackierten den Spinner und einer blieb hängen, der Rest verschwand für immer.


----------



## Angie02 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Also....
*Geschichte1*.....als begeisterte Anglerin musste ich unbedingt nach Norwegen. Einmal Norwegen und immer wieder.
Beim 3. mal ins gelobte Land, sind Verwandte mitgekommen.Schwager, Schwägerin und ihre beiden Töchter(9 und 14 Jahre alt).
Alle begeisterte Nichtangler, aber Fischesser
Nun denn, wir haben trotzdem 2 Boote für uns gebucht, wegen dem Spazierenfahren auf dem Fjord. 
Igendwann habe ich Allen mal eine Angel in die Hand gedrückt, damit sie verstehen warum ich so gern angeln gehe.
Es dauerte nicht lange da bog sich die ein oder andere Rute bei den Nichtanglern. Sie waren so begeistert von den selbstgefangenen Fischen, die natürlich gleich abends zubereitet wurden,das sie mich dann die nächsten Tage aufforderten mit ihnen angeln zu fahren.
War dann auch für sie der schönste Urlaub:q

*Geschichte 2*
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren einen nichtangelnden Mann kennengelernt.
Mein Sohn fragte ihn: "Angelst du auch?"
Nichangelnder Mann: " Nein ich angel nicht."
Mein Sohn fragte weiter:"Hast du schon mal geangelt?"
Nichtangelnder Mann: "Nein ich habe noch nicht geangelt."
Mein Sohn wollte alles ganz genau wissen und fragte:" Willst du mit uns mal angeln gehen?"
Nichtangelnder Mann darauf: "Ich glaube nicht das ich mal mit zum Angeln komme, das ist nichts für mich!"
Hm....das wollen wir doch mal sehen dachte ich
Wir sind dann zusammen nach Schweden gefahren und haben einige Würfe geblinkert.
Nichts, aber aber auch garnichts wollte auf unserem Blech beissen.
So ein Mist dachte ich.
Wieder zu Hause angekommen, sind wir dann mal an einem Forellensee gefahren, um unser Glück zu versuchen. Ich gab dem nichtangelnden Mann dann mal ne Angel in die Hand damit er darauf "aufpasst" :q
Und schwupps hatte eine Forelle angebissen. An diesem Tag fing der nichtangelnde Mann 4 Forellen:m
Er war begeistert,na also geht doch...und so langweilig findet er angeln heute auch nicht mehr#d
Nun ist es auch nicht mehr der nichtangelnde Mann, sondern Wudo hier im Board:l

LG Angie|wavey:


----------



## flitzpfeife (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Werte Angelfreunde, 

Es war ein heisser Sommertag im Juli 2000 am bayerischen Baggersee Burg der dem Fischereiverein Langenneufnach gehört. Ich fischte dort zum ersten mal und mein Kumpel war ein Kenner dieses Gewässers. Wir fischten mit der Feederrute auf Karpfen und ich hatte wie immer das Glück nur kleine Rotaugen zu fangen , es wurde langsam Mittag und die Sonne brannte unaufhörlich hernieder und die Schweißperlen standen mir auf der Stirn als mich die Unlust packte alle 2 Minuten ein Rotauge abzuködern. 

 Ich fragte meinen Kumpel wie es hier mit Zander aussieht , er belächelte mich von der Seite und sagte: "Erstmal bin ich ein Friedfischangler und zum zweiten ist das doch ein meist nachtaktiver Fisch und jetzt bei 32 Grad im Schatten lacht Dich doch jeder aus wenn Du ihm erzählst das Du jetzt am mittag um 12:00 Uhr auf Zander fischen willst." Ich wußte das er Recht hat und die Schamröte trieb mir ins Gesicht denn meine Frage war schon sehr unprofessionell. Ich wollte eigentlich nur noch mit ihm ratschen und nicht mehr angeln und das war die Antwort ! Ich dachte naja dann probier ich es halt trotzdem! 

 Ich nahm eines der gefangenen Rotaugen und stellte ihm wieder eine Frage: Wie tief ist denn das Gewässer ? "Hier ist es ziemlich flach aber ein paar Meter unterhalb ist eine Scharkante wo das Gewässer abfällt". Er zeigte mir diese Stelle und ich köderte das 12 cm lange Rotauge an ein Stahlvorfach , stellte den Stopper auf ca. fünf Meter ein und warf einfach raus in der Hoffnung jetzt ein wenig Ruhe zu haben und mich im Schatten ein wenig auszuruhen. Da rief mein Kumpel: " Jens kommst Du mal und hilf mir beim keschern , ich hab einen grösseren Karpfen dran" . Ich half ihm und meine Gedanken überrannten mich: Erst fangen wir nur Rotaugen und wenn ich schon mal so eine sinnlose Aktion an einer anderen Stelle wage dann fängt er die dicken Brummer. Ach Petri was hab ich Dir getan? Neidisch betrachte ich seinen tollen Fang und als er wieder auswirft und aus irgendeinem Grund wieder einholte sagte er: " Ich hab da eine Schnur gefangen wo kommt die denn jetzt her ?" Da schoss mein Puls auf 180 !!! "warte ich schau schnell mal nach meiner Angel !!!!" rief ich. Ich sprang wie besessen zu meiner Angel , der Blick schweift über den See " wo ist meine Pose ?" weg! O gott meine Schnur sie war bis auf den Knoten von der Rolle gespult. 230 Meter. Ich hatte sie erst gestern neu aufgezogen! 

 Ich setzte einen Anhieb und mein Kumpel stand schon neben mir und wollte wissen ob was hängt , aber das ging alles so leicht. Keine Ahnung sagte ich zu ihm. Dann war da doch ein Widerstand aber ich schwieg denn ich wollte kein unnötiges Aufsehen erregen. Meine Muskeln im Oberarm fingen an zu zittern denn das kurbeln wurde bei diesen Temperaturen zur Qual. Der Fisch zog wieder wie ein wahnsinniger und spulte wieder ein paar Meter von meiner Rolle , Meter die ich mühevoll eingezogen hatte. Wie lange dauert denn das noch ? Der Schweiß lief mir in die Augen und ich dachte ich sehe bald nichts mehr! Nach unendlichen Minuten kam ein prachtvoller Zander zum Vorschein und ich brach vor lauter Freude beinahe in Tränen aus denn mit so einem wunderbaren Fisch hätte ich garantiert nicht gerechnet. Satte 82 cm ! Zwar nicht der grösste aber es war mein schönster Fang den ich je gemacht hatte und ich will damit eigentlich nur sagen das auch Petri uns belohnt und Dir Fische an die Angel schickt mit denen keiner rechnet. In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und nie die Geduld verlieren ! 

 Gruß Euer Jens[/FONT]


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

*Die Möwe*

Im letztjährigen Norwegenurlaub ist uns auch eine nette Geschichte passiert.

Aber fangen wir vorne an. Es ist gute Sitte seine Schlachtabfälle des Vortages nicht im Hafenbecken sondern bei der nächsten Ausfahrt im tiefen Wasser zu entsorgen.

Die im Hafenbecken verrottenden Kadaver würden die Anlage in ein doch zu herbes Aroma Hüllen, dass einem sein allabendliches Terrassenbierchen aufs leichte wieder hoch kommen lassen könnte.

Somit wird diese Fernentsorgen zu einem festen Ritual, für Angler sowie für die im Überfluss vorhandenen Möwen.

Diese stürzen sich genussvoll in die ölig auf dem Wasser treibenden Gräten- und Gebeinmasse derer die den vorherigen Tag nicht überlebt haben.

Wenn man sich nun nicht schnell genug von der Gefahrenstelle entfernt kann es gut passieren einen leichten Zusammenstoß oder einen Bombentreffer zu kassieren.

Diese Bomben sind kleine ganz gemeine ABC Waffensysteme an denen Sadam zu Lebzeiten seine wahre Freude gehabt hätte.

Nun kam was kommen musste, nennt es Schicksal oder Treffgenauigkeit aber eine der Möwen schaffte es doch einem meiner Mitfahrer zielgerichtet einen Bombentreffer zwischen Brille und Auge zuzufügen. Dieser durch die brennende Säure im Auge leicht betäubte versuchte nun mit einer Art Regentanz den Himmel zu öffnen um Ihm sauberes Süßwasser zum Spülen zu liefern- es brachte nichts! 
Erst nach dem Einsatz einer halben Flasche Mineralwasser waren alle Spuren beseitigt und wir konnten unsere Fahrt fortsetzen.

Er, der Mitfahrer, hat keine bleibenden Schäden davon getragen bekommt aber heute noch zittrige Knie wenn er eine Möwe sieht.

Und die Möwe, ja die Möwe ist leicht zu erkennen, sie ist es die auf ganz Hitra die dreckigste Lache hat. :q


----------



## Reisender (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Der Tag als Reisender Irre wurde und die Dorsche ihn aus dem Wasser winkten !!  Mal ich mal sie....geschrieben von 2 Granaten !!



24./25.10.04
Der Tag war zur Erholung da, und um sich zu erholen hatten wir auch einige Biere gekauft um den Abend einwenig zu feiern.
Reisender saß am Tisch und schaute immer wieder aus dem Fenster und sagte der Wind legt sich und das Wasser wird ruhiger (und er immer unruhiger) als er sein 3. Bier getrunken hatte stand er auf und zog seine Angelsachen an. Er war nicht mehr zu halten, ans Wasser wollte er, um uns ein paar schöne dorsche zu fangen (was aus den paar dorschen wurde habt ihr ja auf den Fotos schon gesehen).
Nun ein paar Worte vom Reisender selber: als ich meine Ruten zusammen baute und die erste in die Fluten der Ostsee schmiss, zog ich gerade einen schönen Wattwurm auf dem Haken der zweiten, als ich aus dem Augenwinkel die Rutenspitze zittern sah. Also Anschlag und kurbeln bis der Arzt kommt. Meinen ersten Dorsch konnte ich landen, ein schöner und hatte maß, nun schmiss ich meine zweite auf eine Sandbank so ca. 40 m weit. ich hatte sie noch nicht abgelegt da kam der schlag in der Spitze, ich dachte so was hast du noch nicht erlebt, also wieder kurbeln (die andere Rute war noch nicht im Wasser) und hallo ein kleiner, der Bursche hat sich an meiner Spinnrute einen super Kampf geliefert. So nun aber schnell wieder ins Wasser und die Ruten neu bestückt, die erste raus und die zweite in der Hand und biss auf der ersten, ******* nun aber schnell weg mit der zweiten. Ran an die erste und kurbeln, nein was ist das? die andere zittert auch schon wieder, also Fisch raus und an Land gelegt, und ran an die zweite. zwei weiter schöne dorsche gesellten sich unter meinem schirm. Ich schaute noch nach wie viel Wattis ich noch habe und kam auf ganze 30 Stück die ich noch vom Vortag hatte. Also Haken bestückt und raus mit denen, als nach ca. 23,23 Sekunden beide Ruten wieder zu Tanzen anfingen. Ich schaute welche am stärksten tanzte und holte sie ein, und dann die zweite.
Bingo wieder schöne fette Dorsche, man nun kam ich aber ins schwitzen (6 Grad) und zog schon mal meine Jacke aus und krempelte meine Hemdsärmel hoch. Was wohl nicht so gut war (wein) den danach ging der Tanz der Ruten erst richtig los. Ich wusste nicht mehr wo ich war, an der Ostsee oder beim Fischhändler die dorsche bissen wie bekloppt meine Finger und Arme schwollen schon ganz dick an vom vielen kurbeln und mit dem Finger die Haken aus dem Maul der Dorsche zu holen. Als ich wieder beide Ruten im Wasser hatte dachte ich, nun rufst du deinen Bruder an und sagst ihn was los ist. Ich wählte die Nummer und er meldete sich aber auch meine Ruten hatten Lust sich zu melden, also Gespräch beendet und Ruten aus dem Wasser geholt und wieder meinen Bruder angerufen, nun da die Ruten ja nicht im Wasser waren konnte ich in ruhe teleringen. Als ich ihm ausführlich erzählte das ich mittlerweile meinen 65. Dorsch an land gezogen habe und das nur mit ca. 15 Wattis brach er am Telefon zusammen, ich habe nur noch das weinen gehört und das schluchzen. Er konnte es nicht glauben dass ich vor der Tür unserer Wohnung so viele dorsche fange. Er war auch so fertig das er sich für das Telefonat auch noch bedankte. Danach rief ich noch meine Mutter an die sagte natürlich mitbringen was du kannst, ok sagte ich und schaute auf die ca. 9 dorsche die ich eigentlich braten wollte (die anderen habe ich natürlich wieder ins freie gelassen) also legte ich mich wieder ins zeug um noch ein paar zu fangen, aber ins zeug brauchte ich mich nicht zu legen da die dorsche von alleine in meine Angeltasche sprangen. Als ich nun so 30 Stück hatte und immer noch 10 Wattis beschloss ich für heute mein angeln einzustellen. Da mir meine Arme und Hände auch ziemlich schmerzten. Lirum larum hatte ich an diesem Abend ca. 100 dorsche an land gezogen. Was für eine geile Sache, am nächsten Tag habe ich natürlich die 30 Dorsche bei meiner Mutter abgeliefert, diese wurden an Ort und Stelle sofort gebraten. Mein Bruder mit Frau und Kinder kamen auch, und nun sah man meinen Bruder auch weinen und irgend etwas stammeln wie so was suche ich auch noch so einen Hotspot. Und die IKEA S ist an dem Tag gar nicht richtig aufgestanden, sondern hat im Bett ein Buch gelesen, dabei TV geguckt und allgemein gefaulenzt. Als ich wieder auf Fehmarn war habe ich meine Ruten erneut aus dem Auto geholt, und mich an den Strand begeben.
Und was soll ich sagen der ganze Spuk fing von vorne an. Innerhalb von nicht ganz 2 Std. hatte ich schon wieder 26 fette Dorsche verhaftet und wieder bis auf ein paar in die Fluten zurückgesetzt. Unser Nachbar hat auch noch welche bekommen. Hatte auch noch 2 Kleine Meerforellen aber die sind in 3 Jahren besser zu fangen da sie sehr klein waren. Ich muss es einfach sagen!!!! Leck mich am Arsc…. was für ein fang. Oh ich darf die ca. 6 cm Aalmutter nicht vergessen war echt süß.


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

NAch jahrelanger Pause wollte ich es mal wieder probieren, und so beschloss ich, einfach mal wieder nach Heiligen Hafen zu fahren,um den Ostseeleoparden den Kampf anzusagen  was daraus wurde, könnt ihr hier lesen.


Um 04.00 Uhr holte mich der Wecker aus meinen Träumen, endlich war die Nacht vorbei, naja mehr als 4 Stunden hatte ich eh nicht schlafen können. Der Kaffee war schon am Vorabend soweit fertig gemacht, und so brauchte ich die Maschine nur noch anstellen. Ab ins Bad und rin inne Klamotten, und dann erstmal Kaffee und ne Zigarette-herrlich. 
Noch ein wenig hier und da im Fernsehen rumgezappt, und dann war es auch schon 4.35 Uhr-Zeit zum Aufbruch. 
Die Autobahn war sooo herrlich leer, das ich bei lockerer Fahrweise nicht ganz ne Stunde brauchte, um nach Heiligen Hafen zu gelangen. Da war ich nun-jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, was mich jedesmal so fasziniert hat, wenn man morgens am Hafen ankommt und zu den Schiffen geht. Aber das werde ich noch in einigen Bildern zeigen.

Da stand ich nun vor der "Einigkeit" und wegen der frühen Zeit waren gerade mal 3 Angler an Bord. Ich fand einen guten Platz am Bug und auch gleich netten Kontakt zu einem anderen Angler. Das kribbeln im Bauch verteilte sich langsam auf den gesamten Körper, und der Wunsch war, endlich ablegen zu können-aber das dauerte dann ja doch noch verdammt lange-mir kam es wie 5 Stunden vor. Zur Ablenkung dann schnell zu Baltic Kölln und noch 2 GuFi 2 passende Köpfe und ein Rutenhalter für die Reling geholt und wieder zurück an Bord. Und gleich erstmal wieder einen Kaffee-lecker! 
Langsam füllten sich die Boote, und es dauerte nicht mehr lange, da durchlief das Schiff ein Brummen, und wir legten ab. ENDLICH!!!
So, aus dem Hafen waren wir raus, jetzt bloß nicht rechts rum unter der Brücke durch...na der wird doch nicht....NEIN er wollte nicht:vik: es ging hinaus auf die offene Beringsee....naja nicht ganz aber ok einigen wir uns auf die Ostsee. Es herrschte ein reges Treiben an Bord und es wurde wie sollte es auch anders sein, gefachsimpelt, Geschichten vergangener Fänge erzählt, ja sogar Bilder davon auf dem Handy wurden gezeigt-die Augen wurden groß bei solchen Dorschen die man auf dem Handy sehen konnte, und insgeheim hoffte jeder, das er heute vielleicht so einen kapitalen an Bord holt. Das Wetter war einfach super, sonnig aber nicht zu warm was am Wind lag, der frisch daher kam. Und genau diesem Wind habe ich (und auch bestimmt einige andere) es zu verdanken, das ich jetzt einen Kopf wie eine Tomate so rot habe.
Endlich verlangsamte die "Einigkeit" ihre Fahrt, und MööööööP kam die Sirene-ES GEHT LOS!! 
Hmmm, es wurde gepilkt, mit Gummmi gearbeitet, ja sogar mit einer Zikade wurde sein Glück versucht. VERSUCHT wohlgemerkt, denn nach dem ersten Stop lag ein Dorsch auf den Planken, sonst nüscht! 
Weiter ging es...Mööööp und nächste Drift. Köder immer wieder gewechselt, und nüscht. Nach dieser Drift waren gerade mal 3 Wittis an Deck gekommen, die den Namen Fisch erst noch verdienen mußten. Hätten wir Langeweile an Bord gehabt, hätten wir mit den 3 kleinen Dingern ein Suchspiel veranstalten können so klein waren die. Der dritte Stop brachte mir einen gerade mal 39 cm Dorsch. Boa gib mir die Lupe.....
Es wurden immer wieder kleine Wittis und Megamini Dorsche gefangen, gerissen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Ein paar Driften später hatte ich einen super Drill, der mir einen Kieler Blitz mit Vorfach und Twister an Deck brachte. Da es sich um einen abgerissenen, und schon länger im Wasser liegenden Pilker handelte, kann ich nur sagen 3,2,1, MEINS!
Mein Nachbar der die schönen Dorsche auf dem Handy hatte, fing noch einen schönen Dorsch von ca 2.3 Kg. Meine anderen Nachbarn aus Bayern (sie waren das erste Mal auf einem Kutter, fingen 2 gute Dorsche und hatten einen Aussteiger. Weitere Mini Wittis und Mini Dorsche wanderten an Deck und bei mir gleich wieder in die Ostsee. Die Bilanz 8 Fische, davon ein eben so maßiger, und 7 von diesen Dingern die nicht größer als Fischstäbchen waren. Also wieder in die Ostsee damit. Ja ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole, aber das hat seinen Sinn. Dazu mehr in den Bildern. Die Heimfahrt war ein wenig schaukeliger als das rausfahren am Morgen, und der Wind bließ auch etwas stärker. Die Zeit der Rückfahrt verbrachte ich damit mir die Fische der anderen anzusehen. In einem Korb lagen 5 Fischstäbchen Wittlinge-alle platt gemacht#q schön das Wittis kein Schonmaß haben, aber wenn jeder diese Minifischis mitnimmt, wird es bald auch da aussehen wir beim Dorsch. Dann kam der Korb am Heck |bigeyes  wie sowas gibt es hier....ein Dorsch von 4,3 Kg lag da fett drin#r sah klasse aus. FÜr mich war er in diesem Moment der Angler des Tages. Dieser Moment dauerte aber nur ca. 30 Sekunden, bis ich sah, was da noch drin lag. 3 Megamini Dorsche abgeschlagen!!!! Die hatten NICHT MAL 20 cm!!!! In diesem Moment war er für mich einfach nur noch |splat:|splat:|splat:|splat:

Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner, wenn auch nicht sehr erfolgreicher Tag, aber ich weiß das ich auf jeden Fall wieder rausfahren werde.


----------



## frogile (24. August 2009)

*Traumurlaub in der Ferne? Es geht auch anders....*

Viele Leute zieht es in die Ferne zu fremden Gewässern und den Riesenfischen. Dass es jedoch auch ganz anders geht könnt ihr hier lesen.


  Endlich Urlaub!!! Das heisst Sommer, Sonne und gute Laune. Und für mich natürlich auch ANGELN dass der Arzt kommt. Schon lange war der Urlaub geplant und natürlich so gelegt, dass auch die Freundin nicht zu kurz kommt. Das hieß also, dass wir eine Woche am Röhrenmoos zelteten, welcher ein schöner Badesee ist und an dem ich rein zufällig auch eine Angellizenz habe :q. Trifft sich doch gut|rolleyes.
Also alle 7 Sachen gepackt und ab auf den Campingplatz. Das Auto war zu 75% mit Angelsachen bepackt, was meiner Freundin nicht so gefiel, da nun nur noch wenig Platz für Ihr Gepäck war. Tja, man(n) muss halt Prioritäten setzen :g. Am Ziel angekommen wurden wir auch schon von meinen Neffen und den restlichen Familienangehörigen freudig empfangen, diese zelteten nämlich neben uns.

Den ersten Abend und die erste Nacht verbrachten wir aber leider dank strömendem Regen im Zelt, was allerdings die Vorfreude auf die kommende Woche nur gering trübte.
Am ersten Tag wurde erst mal standardmäßig ausgepennt und nach einem ausgiebigem Frühstück ging ich am See entlang um mir eine schöne Angelstelle zu suchen. Leider fand ich im nähren Umkreis nix passendes, weshalb ich beschloss mir einen Angelplatz zu machen. Also mit bloßer Manneskraft (ála Hulk Hogan) die Bäume und Äste per Hand rausgerupft, was mir einige Schnittwunden an den Händen und sehr verkratzte Füße bescherte. Meine lebensbedrohlichen Wunden wurden dann lächelnd von meiner Freundin und ein paar Pflastern mit Lastern und Teddies drauf wieder kuriert. So sind die Männer eben. Da wir dann baden gingen, wurde an diesem ersten Tag mal nicht geangelt.

Allerdings kroch früh morgens am darauffolgenden Tag ein kleines Männchen mit verschlafenen Augen aus dem Zelt und wankte schwer bepackt in Richtung See. Die Montagen waren recht flott montiert und lagen im Wasser, somit konnte das warten beginnen. Nichts tat sich. Also die PSP rausgeholt und ein bissl gezockt. Ein Auge blieb jedoch immer sehr gespannt in Richtung Bissanzeiger. Plötzlich schreckte ich hoch... BÄÄÄÄÄM PIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEP.... ach ne.... FRÜHSTÜÜÜÜÜCK!!!! Verwirrt blickte ich umher und sah meine Perle nach mir rufend. Gut, dann müssen die Fische eben bis nach dem essen warten.
Doch wie sollte ich meine Bissanzeiger am Frühstückstisch hören, hatte ich doch keine Funkbissanzeiger. Zum Glück hatte mein kleiner Neffe ein Funkgerät dabei, was dann eben als Funkübermittlung her halten musste. Also das Funkgerät neben die Bissanzeiger gelegt und ein bisschen an der Schnur gezogen. Ah gut es funktionierte, das Piepen kam deutlich am Empfänger an. Doch warum zum Geier piepst dieser doofe Bissanzeiger immer noch??... Ähm... Biss? Verwirrt starrte ich auf die Spule die sich mittlerweile wie verrückt drehte. Also Anhieb! Deutliche Schläge in die Rute verkündeten einen Besucher am anderen Ende der Leine. Mein Glück noch gar nicht fassend, machte es auf einmal Peng und die Schnur erschlaffte. Abriss! Beim Anhieb musste die Schnur wohl in die überhängenden Bäume geraten sein und da dann abgeschmirgelt sein. Sehr geknickt wurde ging ich dann zum Frühstück, wo ich von meiner Freundin natürlich entsprechend getröstet wurde!

Nach dem Frühstück ging es natürlich gleich weiter, jedoch wurde ich am Angelplatz schon von einem wutschnaubenden alten Mann begrüßt, der sich später als Vater des Campingplatzbesitzers vorstellte. Eben dieser alte Mann beschimpfte mich nun und behauptete ich hätte den Zaun kaputt gemacht der den Campingplatz von meiner Angelstelle trennte. Blöd nur, dass der Zaun schon vorher kaputt war, da er offensichtlich sehr stark vermodert war. Also erst mal den Spamfilter angemacht und dem Alten so gut es Kontra gegeben. Als dessen Argumente dann schließlich alle wiederlegt wurden wurde ich mit einem "Ach leck mi doch am A****" verabschiedet und ich konnte mich wieder dem angeln witmen.
Leider tat sich an meiner Angelstelle jedoch nichts mehr, weshalb ich gegen 3 Uhr zusammen baute. Am Zaun angekommen wurde ich wieder von dem Alten begrüßt, der nun verzweifelt versuchte den Zaun zu reparieren. Als ich jedoch über den Zaun sprang fiel ihm die Kinnlade runter und er machte direkt noch eine Stacheldrahtreihe oben drauf.

Als ich später sah, wie er am Hang auf seiner Schubkarre stehend!!!! versuchte einen Pfosten mit einem schweren Vorschlaghammer reinzuschlagen bekam ich Angst und Bange und half ihm zwei Pfosten reinzuhammern. Zudem wollte ich keinen Krankenwagen vor meinem Zelt stehen haben. An angeln war danach nicht mehr zu denken, da mir fast mein Arm abfiehl vom schweren Hammern, typisch Büroarbeiter eben |uhoh:. Leider konnte ich nun aber nicht mehr zu meinem Angelplatz, weshalb ich entschloss direkt am Strand zu angeln, was jedoch aufgrund der Badegäste nur bis ca 10.00 Uhr möglich war und dann abends wieder ab 20.00 Uhr.

Am Dritten Tag gings wieder früh raus. Diesmal mit meinem Neffen Ruwen, der extra vom Vorstand eine Angelkarte bekommen hatte. Da er gerne spinfischt, wobbelten wir also erst mal ein gutes Stück des Sees ab. Leider ohne Erfolg. Kann sein, dass wir zu früh unterwegs waren, allerdings haben wir dann doch wieder an einer neuen Stelle unser Equipment aufgebaut. Ruwen wollte lieber ein paar kleine Fische ärgern, weshalb er es vorzug im Uferbereich mit Schwimmer zu angeln. Ich wollte was größeres und warf meine Boilies etwas weiter raus. Als erstes Biss es bei Ruwen, da er direkt in einen Rotfeder Schwarm geworfen hatte. Strahlend zog er 2-3 schöne Rotfedern aus dem Wasser. Dann ganz dicht am Ufer ging sein Schwimmer plötzlich ruckartig nach unten. Nach einem gekonnten Anhieb und kurzem Drill konnte er seine erste schöne Brasse glücklich vor die Linse halten. Petri dazu!! Wird doch noch ein richtiger Angler aus dir .






Als gerade die erste Gruppe von Badegästen antanzte und meine Ruhe störten, kam mein aufheulender Bissanzeiger dazwischen. Sofort nach dem Anschlag war ich umzingelt von kleinen Kiddies und deren Eltern. Das ist wohl das nervigste das es gibt . Naja nichts desto trotz kam der Fisch näher, jedoch mit sehr geringer Gegenwehr, weshalb ich eine dicke Brasse vermutete. Im Kescher zappelte jedoch wenig später ein ca. 45 cm langer Spiegelkarpfen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen erkannte ich dann auch, warum der Fisch so wenig Kontra gab. Er hatte nur ein Auge #t. Das zweite war schon total zugewachsen. Jedoch der Karpfen an sich war gesund und wohlgenährt. 






Da nun die Meute da war, haben wir dann auch zusammengepackt. Mittags war dann der Geburtstag der Schwiegerverwandschaft angesagt, weshalb ich erst wieder um halb 6 am Wasser war. Diesmal versuchten wir unser Glück beim Feedern auf Brassen. Diese zeigten sich jedoch sehr beissfaul, was an diesem Gewässer sehr untypisch ist, da man dort normalerweise bis zu 20 große Brassen in ein paar Stunden fangen kann. So konnten wir nur eine vernünftige Brasse verhaften. Brassen dieser Größe sind in diesem See Standard.






Wir wechselten dann um 8.00 Uhr wieder zurück an unseren alten Platz, jedoch konnten wir leider nichts mehr fangen. Am Donnerstag habe ich dann direkt mal voll verschlafen, weshalb ich entschlossen habe an diesem Morgen mal nicht zu angeln, sondern mich bei ausgiebigen Wasserschlachten mit meinen Neffen zu amysieren. Auch die Tatsache, dass meine Mutter Geburtstag hatte und somit sehr viele Gäste da waren lenkte ich mich recht gut vom angeln ab, weshalb die Rute im Zelt blieb.

Freitag war schon der letzte Angeltag, da wir am Samstag mittag wieder abreisten. Deshalb war ich wieder um halb 7 am Wasser und die Ruten lagen im Wasser. Lustig war, dass irgendwelche Saufbolde die Markierung des Volleyballfeldes als Absperrband meiner Angelstelle nutzten, weshalb ich bis mittags um 13.00 Uhr durchgehend angeln konnte, da alle Bader die ankamen mürrisch davon zogen, da Sie dachten der Steg wäre heute für Angler gesperrt. Ich schwieg natürlich und lächelte in mich hinein. Also hatten meine Neffen und ich den ganzen Angelplatz für uns alleine und wir chillten uns einen ab. Plötzlich sang mein Bissanzeiger wieder eine Oper von Mozart und ich stürmte los. Leider riss schon wieder die Schnur kurz nach dem Anhieb. Sehr verärgert untersuchte ich meine Angel auf eventuelle Schäden, da die Schnur normalerweise gut was wegstecken kann. Nun erkannte ich, dass bei einem der Rutenringe ein Teil der Ummantelung abgesplittert war und nun ein scharfen Zacken ergab. Die Stelle wurde provisorisch versorgt, sodass nun nichts mehr stören konnte. Nach dem Frühstück saßen wir wieder am Wasser und fütterten Rotfedern mit Brot. Hunderte dieser kleiner Fische schwammen nun vor unseren Füßen. Dazwischen schnappte sich immer wieder ein ca. 40 cm Hecht sein Frühstück raus. Dieses Schauspiel wurde wieder abrubt durch einen Dauerton unterbrochen. Dieses mal war der Drill sehr spannend und der Fisch zog immer wieder einige Meter von der Rolle. Endlich hielt auch die Schnur wieder wie erwartet. Nach einem ca. 5 minütigem Drill konnte Ruwen den Kescher unter diesen schönen Rüssler strecken.






Glücklich endlich einen guten Karpfen gefangen zu haben, gab ich die Angelstelle wieder "frei" und packte meine Sachen ein. Erst nach ca. 1 Stunden trauten sich wieder die ersten Bader an meine Angelstelle, nachdem ich das Absperrband entfernt hatte. Sind wir Angler etwa so furchteinflößend? Jedenfalls habe ich meine Ruten erst wieder zu Wasser gebracht, nachdem die meisten Bader sich verzogen hatten. Die Bissanzeiger aufs maximum aufgedreht, saß ich nun am Zelt und unterhielt mich mit meiner Freundin. Immer wieder meldete sich der Bissanzeiger kurz, was aber meistens durch an das RotPot stoßende Badegäste ausgelöst wurde. Plötzlich gab es wieder einen Dauerton. Ich sprang auf und sah einen völlig entsetzten jungen Badegast neben meinen Bissanzeigern stehen und mich anstarrend. Da der Bissanzeiger aber immernoch brüllte rannte ich die gut 50 Meter in gefühlten 2 Sekunden. Auch meine Neffen rannten hinter mir her, doch da der Hang recht steil war, waren sie mehr am stolpern und kugeln als am rennen. Unten angekommen riss ich so stark die Rute aus dem RodPod, dass dieses direkt hochgezogen wurde, sich überschlug und in den Fluten versank. Der junge Badegast reagierte sofort und tauchte meinem RodPot hinterher (Danke nochmal dafür ). Da der Karpfen etwas mehr Zeit hatte Schnur zu ziehen, konnte er sich direkt in überhängende Büsche verstecken. Jedoch konnte ich ihn raus pumpen und nach mehreren Fluchten in andere Verstecke und viel Bangen meinerseits, landete der Karpfen wieder im Kescher. Und was für ein Schöner!!!














Dieser Fisch zählt zu einem meiner schönsten Fänge die ich je gemacht habe. Er war markellos von Kopf bis Schwanz. Irgendwie fühlte er meine Begeisterung und stellte sofort fürs Fotoshooting seine Rückenflosse auf. Alle umstehenden waren begeistert von dem Fisch. Wo der Fisch gelandet ist, könnt ihr euch ja sicher vorstellen .

Da der Urlaub nicht schöner hätte enden können habe ich auch direkt meine Angelsachen eingepackt.
Unterm Strich war dieser Urlaub einfach traumhaft und leider viel zu schnell vorbei. Zwar gab es nicht so viele Fische, dafür um so schönere. Und von diesem einen speziellen Karpfen werde ich noch lange träumen.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil
Euer
frogile


----------



## Ashtrael (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Gude Morsche.

Ich war gestern an der Saar bei Saargemünd. Versuchte erst mein Glück im Kanal, aber nur Brassen dran. Gegen Mittag weiter zur Saar selbst 200m weiter aufwärts.

Zwei auf Grund, eine mit Pose auf Köfi. Trotz 16er Haken hatte ich nur zu große Rotaugen und Brassen an der Pose, als da plötzlich der Feeder ausschlägt: Angezogen, heftigen Gegenzug, eingeholt, Futterkorb verkeilt sich irgendwo und reißt samt Beute ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angel beiseite, plötzlich zieht's die Pose unter Wasser, Anschlag, Fisch dran, und wieder bleibt die besch... Schnur irgendwo hängen, mitsamt Pose abgerissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schon arg gefrustet hab ich gleich die andere Grundangel auch rausgenommen, da die ganze Zeit irgendwas im Wasser am Jagen war und ich mein Glück mit dem Spinnen versuchen wollte.

Erst Gummiwurm dran. 3. Auswurf zuppelt was dran, aber Anschlag ging ins Leere. Kurz vor Ufer sah ich einen ca. 30cm Barsch nachjagen, drehte aber ab. Weitere Versuche mit Wurm waren erfolglos. Beim letzten Riss dieser auch ab.

Egal, weiter mit Gummifisch - Blinkerkombi - und nun kommt das ärgerlichste -

2. Wurf kurz vor Ufer beißt ein Zander an und springt dabei halb aus dem Wasser, ca. 50 cm. Anschlag gelingt, Drill läuft auch gut. Ich pack meinen Kescher aus und ziehe ihn weiter ran, kann die Sau schon sehen. Plötzlich springt der letzte Ring meiner Spinnrute ab und läuft die Schnur entlang ins Wasser; ich weiter versucht den Zander rauszuziehen, doch der Ring verhakte sich irgendwo unter Wasser und letzten Endes riß die Schnur mitsamt Zander ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Noch Fragen?


----------



## flori66 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August 09*

Joar, ich war vor einiger Zeit auf Rügen um die Hornis dort etwas zu ärgern. Natürlich hatte ich auch insgeheim auf eine Mefo gehofft. Also ich dort angekommen erstmal in nen Angelladen, mir ne Karte gekauft und den Ladeninhaber etwas ausgequetscht über gute Fänge und Plätze und so. Also ich alle Tipps abgestaubt und ab nach Glowe und dort geangelt. Ich hab den ganzen Tag lang dort nur einen kleinen Horni gefangen. 
Am nächsten Tag nochmal in den Ladne um mir noch ne Tageskarte zu kaufen und da hör ich den Besitzer mit einem anderen Kunden sprechen, dass der wohl abends genau dort war wo ich auch nachmittags war, und der hat da ca. 40 Hornis gefangen...hab mich sachon etwaas geärgert 

Naja, zwar nicht die spannendste Geschichte, aber allemal witzig.


----------

